
The evolution of the Pirelli calendar: from high-end porn to legitimate art - benologist
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2015/dec/02/pirelli-calendar-evolution-amy-schumer-patti-smith
======
Juliate
What is (il)legitimate art?...

